# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کورس مطالعه نظام جدید(انسانی)

## Mahdiye.T

_درود_
_دوستان کورس مطالعاتی گذاشتیم_
_هر شب نظام جدیدهای انطانی بیان اعلام کنن چن ساعت خوندن^^_
_موفق باشید_ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mmpunisher

چه عجب مام تاپیک این مدی شدیم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## SAINT

سلام . من نیز هم انسانی هستم .ترازم 8000 کانونه هدفم رتبه یک کشوری انشالله

امروز 8 ساعت . جمع بندی فنون + تست های ترجمه و مفهوم درس پنج عربی+ جغرافی 1 3 درس

البته الان 4 صبحه اینو میفرستم یحتمل تا 9 صبح جامعه 3 و دینی 3 هم قراره بخونم .

----------


## Mahdiye.T

_دیروز 1 ساعت زبان 1رو خوندم
2.5 ساعت هم اقتصاد_ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*عالیه...گزارش بدید مایل بودید باهم برررسی کنیم البته اگه مایل باشید و خودخواه نباشید
احسنت به استارتر*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> *عالیه...گزارش بدید مایل بودید باهم برررسی کنیم البته اگه مایل باشید و خودخواه نباشید
> احسنت به استارتر*


_چون وقتی با ساعت می خوندم خیلی استرس می گرفتم که نکنه تا اون ساعت تموم نکنم دیگه ساعت نمی گیرم تا هر وقت که دزرس رو یاد بگیرم می خونمش منظور شما رو نفهمیدم ولی میام میگم که درسا رو خوندم یا نه_ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## general knobi

سلام علیکم خب منم امروز 4 ساعت 4 درس اول درس جامعه دهم رو خوندم انشالله به امید روز های بهتر :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mahdiye.T

م​ن فقط منطق خوندم سات نگرفتم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdiye.T



چون وقتی با ساعت می خوندم خیلی استرس می گرفتم که نکنه تا اون ساعت تموم نکنم دیگه ساعت نمی گیرم تا هر وقت که دزرس رو یاد بگیرم می خونمش منظور شما رو نفهمیدم ولی میام میگم که درسا رو خوندم یا نه


پایه باشین....گزارش مطالعه بدید مشکلاتتونو بگید بررسی میکنم باهم حلش میکنیم*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> *
> 
> پایه باشین....گزارش مطالعه بدید مشکلاتتونو بگید بررسی میکنم باهم حلش میکنیم*


آها باشه

----------


## Mahdiye.T

_دیروز حالم خراب بود یه ذره انگیلیسی خوندم فقط_

----------


## Mahdiye.T

_بچه ها قرار شد تو تل گروه تبادل بزنم اونجا هم ساعت مطالعه رو بگیم و هم رفع اشکال کنیم هرکس می خواد تو گروه باشه فقط آیدیش رو بده مزاحمت واسه اعضای گروه ایجاد نمی کنید فقط تبادل و رفع اشکال می کنیم فقطم انسانیا هستند_

----------


## general knobi

شماره من لطفا add کنید فقط چون تا فردا به تل دسترسی ندارم نمیتونم بیام 09305160370

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> شماره من لطفا add کنید فقط چون تا فردا به تل دسترسی ندارم نمیتونم بیام 09305160370


​خصوصی براتون لینک رو فرستادم

----------


## Mahdiye.T

_بقیه هم خواستن بگن براشون لینکا رو بفرستم کلی مطالب خوب گذاشتم_

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> شماره من لطفا add کنید فقط چون تا فردا به تل دسترسی ندارم نمیتونم بیام 09305160370


​شما اومدید تو گروه؟

----------


## Mahdiye.T

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdiye.T


بقیه هم خواستن بگن براشون لینکا رو بفرستم کلی مطالب خوب گذاشتم


__​کسی نمی خواد؟_

----------


## Mahdiye.T

_دیروز فقط فیلم ریاضی دیدم_ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## general knobi

سلام هرکاری کردم وارد نشد مهدیه خانم اگر بشه خودتون ادم کنید ضمنا چند نفری رو از بچه های انسانی خودم اد میکنم

----------


## general knobi

چرا جواب نمیدهید

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> چرا جواب نمیدهید


​الان پیامتون رو دیدم اوکی به بچه ها می گم ادتون کنند

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> شماره من لطفا add کنید فقط چون تا فردا به تل دسترسی ندارم نمیتونم بیام 09305160370


​میگن شمارتون تو تل نیس

----------


## general knobi

ای یابا شما شماره یکی از بچه ها رو بده من سیو بهش پیام بدم ادم کنه

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> ای یابا شما شماره یکی از بچه ها رو بده من سیو بهش پیام بدم ادم کنه


Ali.psy@
به ایشون اینجا پیام بدید بگید ببرتتون

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SAINT


سلام . من نیز هم انسانی هستم .ترازم 8000 کانونه هدفم رتبه یک کشوری انشالله

امروز 8 ساعت . جمع بندی فنون + تست های ترجمه و مفهوم درس پنج عربی+ جغرافی 1 3 درس

البته الان 4 صبحه اینو میفرستم یحتمل تا 9 صبح جامعه 3 و دینی 3 هم قراره بخونم .


احسنت عالیه 
انشالله بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید😊*

----------

